# [SOLVED] Can't share files/printers - &quot;MSHOME inaccessible&quot; message



## Tombstoner (Jan 25, 2012)

I am having trouble with my network, specifically printer and file sharing. I have 3 computers, (2 wired, 1 wireless) The network hasn't worked for quite a while. I just hooked up a new (wired) computer and it won't work on the network either. With the wireless computer, if I click on "view workgroup computers" I can see all the computers but cannot access them. With the 2 wired computers, I always get the message, "MSHOME is not accessible," etc. Funny thing is, the network used to work. I don't know what happened to it. I just formatted this new wired computer and loaded XP on it, used the network setup wizard, but keep getting the "not accessible" message. However, last month, I was working on my mom's computer and I put it on my network (hardwired). I had just formatted it and put XP on it and with that computer, I was able to access the laptop computer through the network. I am really at a loss with this. Can anyone help? I have tried several times to create a new network by using the network setup wizard but it keeps saying that MSHOME is unavailable.
I am using XP service pack 3 on all computers, Zone Alarm on 2 of the computers (the router and the new computer), and Windows Firewall on the other wired computer. I can access the Internet with all 3 computers.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Can't share files/printers - "MSHOME inaccessible" message*

Something shared on each computer?
Zonealarm set to trust the local subnet?

sounds like the firewalls are preventing access. Make sure file and printer sharing is allowed.


----------



## Tombstoner (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Can't share files/printers - "MSHOME inaccessible" message*

Yes, Zone Alarm is set to trust and files are shared on all computers. Last night, I researched for hours and came upon a site that told me to go to the Connection Properties box on all of my connections I am using for the network on each computer. It said to enable TCP/IP Version 6 and NWLink IPX/SPX/NETBIOS. So I did that. Then it said close that and go to "Advanced" on the toolbar at top of the Network Connections folder. Then go to the "Advanced" option. Then on your connection, enable TCP/IP 6 and NwLink, disable TCP/IP. I did all that and now the 2 wired computers can communicate just fine but the wireless won't detect the other 2 on the workgroup. (All computers are on the same workgroup.) On the wired computers, they don't detect the wireless on the workgroup but I can ping all 3 computers in all directions, including pinging with the wireless and get a reply immediately. 

I might add that when I am on the wireless computer and I go into the properties on the connection settings, depending on which boxes I check and uncheck, the name of the wireless computer may or may not even show up on the workgroup, or I may get the message that the network is inaccessible. I just need to get all 3 to show up. I don't know if it has something to do with these settings or not. If anyone knows, I would really appreciate help. Thanks!


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Can't share files/printers - "MSHOME inaccessible" message*

amazing the garbage available on the internet.

nwlink is another protocol like tcp/ip but it doesn't run on the internet. Only tcp/ip does.
remove nwlink on all pcs.

in tcp/ip properties go to the wins tab and enable netbios over tcp/ip on all pcs.
uninstall zonealarm on all pcs and disable the windows firewall. We need to eliminate them from the mix until we get networking working.


----------



## Tombstoner (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Can't share files/printers - "MSHOME inaccessible" message*

I found that site where the guy said to turn off that nwlink. I had been trying to find it again to post the link here. Here it is...

You might not have permission to use this network resource - Windows XP Support


I tried the things you said to do. When I did them, I lost connectivity between the 2 hardwired computers. I made sure to turn off Zone Alarm and Windows firewall, but got the same problem. I appreciate your help with this issue. Hopefully we can get it fixed. I put it back the way it was (with the nwlink, etc) until I get another suggestion. At least I have 2 computers communicating at the moment. I guess it's better than nothing.

Another thing I should add, on the laptop computer, I can see the router (Linksys WRT54G) but when I click on it, it says it is offline. I can get into the router though if I type in its IP address in the address bar. 

It's funny, I never have any trouble accessing the Internet through the router, only the network.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Can't share files/printers - "MSHOME inaccessible" message*

Hello,

(Removed.... sorry wrong link. :uhoh

Make sure that netbios is enabled on all your computers.
Windows XP Network Troubleshooting

You may temp disabled ZA for now. 

An update will be nice.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Can't share files/printers - "MSHOME inaccessible" message*

That link is pretty amazing in its lack of understanding the dynamics of what they think is working.

All they needed to do was enable netbios over tcp/ip in the tcp/ip properties/wins tab.
But instead they added another protocol so they are running two protocol stacks when only one would have done fine.

with za disabled can you ping between pcs?


----------



## Tombstoner (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Can't share files/printers - "MSHOME inaccessible" message*

I went into one of the wired computers and changed the connection properties to use only these:

Client for Microsoft Networks
File and Printer Sharing for Microsoft Networks
Internet Protocol (TCP/IP)

Then I double clicked on TCP/IP, went to Advanced and under WINS, I enabled NetBIOS. I did the same thing on the laptop computer. I rebooted both and then went on the wired computer and tried to view the workgroup computers. It tells me now that I do not have permission to access the workgroup. It tells me to contact the admin to see if I have access permissions. So then I go to the laptop and try to view the workgroup. I can now see the wired computer on there along with the laptop itself in the workgroup but when I click on the wired computer's icon, it tells me that that computer is not accessible and I may not have permission to use the network resource and to contact the administrator. As for the 3rd computer, I haven't done anything different to it yet. I figured if I could get these 2 computers up and working that I should be able to get the other computer up and working. 

I can ping in all ways regardless as to whether or not the firewall is on. When I ping, I can reach all computers that the workgroup says are unavailable and that I don't have permission to access. When I try to type the computer's name into the address bar like this \\NAME\ it will not let me access it. It says Windows cannot find it. Please help.

P.S. On this wired computer, when I go to "My Network Places," I can see a list of folders on the other wired computer, but they are listed under "The Internet." I cannot click them to access them. Earlier when I used the settings the other guy told about on that post, I could access these folders but I believe they were still under the category, "The Internet" on My Network Places.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Can't share files/printers - "MSHOME inaccessible" message*

My big apology on the first link that I have provided you which I have removed, wrong one!

Anyway, can you please share your C drive, for now please give a full permission to everyone. You may change the permission later on when you have resolved your issue.

You should also create the same User Name and Password on all the computers that need to share and access the files.

Now try to access each shared drive this way: Click on Start and type \\ComputerName\C then press enter or \\IPAddress\C press enter (replace the Computer Name with the IP Address of the computer that you're trying to access).


----------



## Tombstoner (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Can't share files/printers - "MSHOME inaccessible" message*

2xg,

I have just tried to share the C drive and type it in like you said in the "run" box, but it tells me that the network path is not found.

And do you mean to make passwords on the User Accounts in the Control Panel? I tried that just now, still didn't work.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Can't share files/printers - "MSHOME inaccessible" message*

Have you completely disabled your ZA for now? Click on start and type *services.msc* press enter then locate ZA service, double click on it and choose Disabled.

From this Sticky, if you don't mind providing all the ipconfig /all output of all your computers. Please use the guide on how to attach and post the *.txt* file.


----------



## Tombstoner (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Can't share files/printers - "MSHOME inaccessible" message*

When I went to services.msc, it did not want to let me shut down ZA so I shut it down the normal way.

Here are my results for what you told me to try. I blocked out my IP so the whole world won't see it.

I appreciate your help.








View attachment ipconfig.txt


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Can't share files/printers - "MSHOME inaccessible" message*

Thank you for the ipconfig /all output, very helpful.
On both Lisa and Joey computers the Node Type is set to Peer-Peer, that is an issue.

This guide will show you on how to edit the Registry and change the Node Type on both *Lisa and Joey's computers *only. It's advisable to always backup the Registry before editing.

1. Click Start=> Run type regedit press enter.

2. Navigate to:HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Servic es\NetBT\Parameters

3. Left click on 'Parameters' to highlight it. At the top of the window
click on Registry and select Export ... - give the file a name and save to a
place where it can be easily found.

4. Right click on Parameters and highlight New - select DWORD value - name
the value NodeType (one word) ENTER.

5. Double click on NodeType - select Decimal and enter a value of 1 for
b-node or 8 for h-node. Click OK, close registry editor, and reboot. 
An update will be appreciated.

=====================
None of the 3 computers are showing that Netbios is Enabled. Can you please give it another try again by following this guide?
From an XP Computer with an Admin permission, Click on Start and type *ncpa.cpl* press enter
Right click the Local Area Network connection and click Properties.
Double click Internet Protocol (TCP/IP)
Click Advanced
Click WINS
Click the Enable NetBIOS Over TCP/IP button

Now, see if you're able to access each computer and give us another update of your progress.


----------



## Tombstoner (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Can't share files/printers - "MSHOME inaccessible" message*

One thing real quick, what kind of node do I have, b or h? I don't know which number to put in the registry on step 5 because I don't know what node I have.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Can't share files/printers - "MSHOME inaccessible" message*

choose h for hybrid


----------



## Tombstoner (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Can't share files/printers - "MSHOME inaccessible" message*

Wow! Hey it's working! You must be a genius! I am so thankful to you that it works! I wonder why wasn't automatically working. Oh well, at least it is working now. I went and did ipconfig /all again just for curiousity and it said now that my node type is hybrid but it still says WINS Proxy is not enabled. 
Anyway, I want to thank you and I will save this thread to my hard drive in case this ever happens to me again!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: [SOLVED] Can't share files/printers - &quot;MSHOME inaccessible&quot; message*

Great news Tombstoner!

Good to hear that all is sorted. You did good on following our directions.

Both of these should be set to No. If WINS is set to Yes, then you'll have some issue.
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



> I went and did ipconfig /all again just for curiousity and it said now that my node type is hybrid but it still says WINS Proxy is not enabled.


You're very Welcome.


----------



## BobbaLouie (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: [SOLVED] Can't share files/printers - &quot;MSHOME inaccessible&quot; message*

*Wow, did this WORK! 5 days of frustration ended with this simple suggestion. Just go on Zone Alarm, Firewall, Zones and Add. Put in the ipaddresses of any of the PC's you want to link to on your LAN, (Find IP Address with command line "ipconfig" on other PCs) , then check them out. Worked for me. Thanks!! 

<<Re: Can't share files/printers - "MSHOME inaccessible" message* 
Something shared on each computer?
Zonealarm set to trust the local subnet?

sounds like the firewalls are preventing access. Make sure file and printer sharing is allowed.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: [SOLVED] Can't share files/printers - &quot;MSHOME inaccessible&quot; message*

Thanks for the feedback, this is an old Thread and therefore it's time to retire.


BobbaLouie said:


> *Wow, did this WORK! 5 days of frustration ended with this simple suggestion. Just go on Zone Alarm, Firewall, Zones and Add. Put in the ipaddresses of any of the PC's you want to link to on your LAN, (Find IP Address with command line "ipconfig" on other PCs) , then check them out. Worked for me. Thanks!!
> 
> <<Re: Can't share files/printers - "MSHOME inaccessible" message*
> Something shared on each computer?
> ...


----------

